# Contact ivc mixer



## Spongebob (28/11/21)

Hi people, does anyone have contact details for @ivc_mixer? Need to send him a parcel? Or if someone can ask him to contact me please? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/21)

Sent him a WhatsApp with this link

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (28/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Sent him a WhatsApp with this link


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------

